# Motorola DX extended battery readings.



## dacp283 (Jul 3, 2011)

Anyone know how properly calibrate for the extended battery from Motorola? There's gotta be a way to go into the file system and change the voltage values the phone knows as default so that my battery icon actually reads correctly instead of running down then showing five percent for ten hours.

From my CM7 X


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

are you talking bh6x factory extended or aftermarket? if its aftermarket, use battery monitor by Simmo in the market, and use the voltage based readings option


----------



## akanealw (Jun 7, 2011)

I have the Verizon OEM extended battery and I use Battery Calibration from the market every time I flash a new nightly. I just follow the directions, nothing special and my battery reports fine. http://goo.gl/avQHK


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

+1 for the battery calibration app. Very useful and works great.


----------



## dacp283 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm using OEM and battery calibration still no dice. I should mention I'm on CM7 if that matters

From my CM7 X


----------



## mortodestructo (Jun 9, 2011)

Read this. Many of us are in the same boat, unfortunately :-(

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/d...-oem-extended-battery-owners-please-read.html


----------

